# Introducing Sophia Ray



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Guess what? I found my new doggy at the humane society! She's a 1 year old femal Chihuahua. She has had a sad little start to ife, was an outside dog fed a crappy food and nails so long her toes were curling. Then taken to the humane society where she sat 3 days afraid and shaking in the back corner of her kennel. When I saw her I said hi little puppy and she turned her head toward the wall to hide fro me. So I got down and climbed slowly into the kennel and didnt boher her but just sat there. I place a treat next to me. After about 5 mins she came sniffing at the treat then sniffed me arm. Well after about 10 more minutes I wrapped a towel around her and picked her up. Sh'e been glued to me since  She's so sweet and still very timid but is great with me, my sister, and warming up to my husband. she and my other dogs get along great. She goes to the vet tomorrow to get started on heartguard. And... she LOVES HER RAW MEAT!!  I got pics of her raw meals so they'll be in the raw eating pics thread.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention that her teeth are yellow and stinky. And in 4 days on raw, I already see a difference.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How could anyone make a chihuahua an outside dog?? That's just insane!! I'm so glad you found her, and I know she is glad she found you! I can't wait to see photos.

Congratulations, and I am so glad you adopted.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you! I guess I'll open a thread with her pics when I get a couple more. Right now she's mostly sleeping cuz she had her spay surgery yesterday.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Aww, how sweet and wonderful of you...love stories like this where doggies get to go to their forever happy home and leave their terrible lives behind for brighter futures.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Just curious - what are you feeding her? I'm sure she's like a couple of pounds, right?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I just saw the photos in the raw section - those are GREAT. And that first one especially, with her mouth all sneered up to get hold of it. That's priceless.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats!! You should totally take before and after shots of her teeth :wink:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I tried Liquid but she's nervous about her mouth being messed with. I dont want to scare her. She's eating chicken wings right now, She'll move to other proteins tho once she is on the chicken for a while. 
Thanks Frogdog, I'm so happy to have her.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

xellil said:


> I just saw the photos in the raw section - those are GREAT. And that first one especially, with her mouth all sneered up to get hold of it. That's priceless.


Oh Ya shes loving her new food!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

People can be so cruel, poor wee thing. You've done a great thing. May she have a long, happy and fulfilled life with you and your dogs.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you!  She's so sweet and fits into my family great.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

OK I got the before pic of her teeth. She settled once i gave her a treat and let me take the pic


----------

